# batery will not charge



## jdhess (Mar 1, 2006)

What can i do ? batery will not charge on 13.5 brigs


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Make sure the connections are good, should be a wire up around the starter, from under the shroud, thats from the stator, make sure thats hooked up good.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Also, make sure the diode isn't blown.


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

your alternator could be blown or dirty


----------



## Jace3809 (Mar 31, 2006)

My 12.5 was doing the same. I accidently fixed it when I was swapping out the starter solonoid. I cut off about an inch of each wire and crimped new ends on. Replaced battery cables and a few of the smaller wires. All the sudden it started working right!


----------

